# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Përvoja dhe përshtypjet e forumistëve në Kanada

## landleli

Te dashur baskatdhetare,

une bashke me familjen time po pergatitemi te emigrojme ne Kanada e pas nje muaji kemi intervisten ne ambasaden kanadeze. Nese dikush nga ju e ka kaluar kete pervoje do te deshironim te dinim diçka me shume per permbajtjen e kesaj interviste e keshillat tuaja per te kaluar me sukses.

ju falenderojme paraprakisht dhe ju urojme pune te mbare

roland

----------


## DEBATIKU

i dashur bashkeatdhetar per sa i perket intervistes duhet te vesh me nje siguri ne vetvete dhe te shprehesh nje ndjenje ngrohtesie ne intrvistuesi  pyetjet qe ju behen ne pergjithesi jane nge formulari qe ju mbushet por do te kini pyetje si Pse doni te emigroni ne kanada C'fare mendon se do ti ofrosh kanadase etj
 por kur ti je i pergatitur dihet se do ti kesh menduar pergjigjet dhe do tju japesh pergjigjet e duhura Si psh une di qe kanadaja eshte vendi i mundesive etj etj  qe tu besh qefin

 fat te mbare

----------


## XimiD

Mirse  te vish  ne  Kanada  Se  ketej  kane  filluar  te  thone kur  vjen  ndonje   ri  " e hongri dhe njoni "  . Nqs  banon  ne Tirone mos  e  bej  ate gabim ( do  me kujtosh )

----------


## tani_26

XhimiD mund te me shpjegosh pak pse shkruaje ne ate menyre per Canada...dmth qenka me mire Tirana apo Shqiperia se Canadaja?Atehere pse nuk kthehesh mbrapsh kur nuk qenke i kenaqur aty?

----------


## Henri

Ximi D sapo ka ardhur, dhe megjithese nja ca vite me pare do ta kisha lexuar me shperfillje mesazhin e tij, tani pas 5 vjetesh ne Kanada i jap plotesisht te drejte. Ne Kanada perfundimisht vihet vetem per letrat (Ose po patet ndonje pune te siguruar perpara se te vini). Tre qytetet kryesore te Kanadase, Toronto, Montreal dhe Vancouver jane te mbipopulluar dhe eshte tmerresisht veshtire te gjesh pune. Eshte shume-etnike si strukture shoqerore, gje qe ka sjelle klanimin e shoqerise dhe shume pak nderthurje midis kulturash. Kjo nuk eshte asnjehere ne favor te shqiptareve, qe nuk kane krijuar akoma baza e komunitet. Pra mundesite e punes jane: nepermjet grekerve per ata qe vijne nga greqia ose nepermjet italianeve per ata qe vijne nga italia. (keto persa u perket puneve fizike) Per njerez me arsimim te larte,  eshte shume veshtire te çahet sistemi i njohjeve e lidhjeve, e rekomandimeve e eksperiences se punes e diplomes nga nje unniversitet i afirmuar etj.

Per jete e argetime, ju lutem me mire mos me beni te flas.

----------


## katana

ti je bere experte mbi kanadane

po si ja kaloni kohen andej? si argetohesh ti henri? 
hihihihi

----------


## landleli

Ej çuna,

para se gjithash desha t'ju falenderoj per viziten tuaj e per pergjigjet e keshillat qe propozoni. Nuk desha ne asnje menyre te ndez debate midis lexuesve te ndryshem. Secili e mendon sipas menyres se tij dhe shpreh mendimin e tij qe duhet rrespektuar nga te tjeret.

Kam menduar te emigroj ne kanada dhe e di qe do punoj shume, do te jete e veshtire e do na mbetet shume pak kohe e lire per tu argetuar. Por te pakten pas disa vitesh mendoj se merr nje dokument te rregullt qe te lejon te levizesh me lirshem e me i qete. Fillon nje jete me normale ndoshta duke njohur edhe njerez te rinj (ne pune, ne lagje, ne palester, biblioteke etj). 
Nga pervoja italiane me nje leje qendrimi jo afatgjate edhe pse banoj prej shume vitesh ketu, burokracine e tmerrshme, çorganizimin e madh, tregun shume te veshtire te punes e mungesen e kultures ekologjiko- ambientale kam ngelur i zhgenjyer. Kjo eshte aryeja qe me shtyn te shkoj ne kanada per nje te ardhme me te sigurte e te qarte per femijet e mi. 
Me ato qe kam lexuar e degjuar duke bere krahasimin Itali-Kanada besoj se kjo e fundit e fiton duelin pa veshtiresi.
Ja kjo ishte e gjithe historia ime.

Mirepres sugjerimet dhe pergjigjet tuaja.

landi

----------


## XimiD

Ti or  mik  mir  e  bere qe  e  hape kete  teme te  pakten mire  ne  po  ate te  tjere qe  vazdojne te  genjehen per Kanadane. Kur  une  isha  ne  Tr  ne  konsullate  kanadeze aty  kishte  sllogane te  tilla  si  Kanadaja  vendi  i  mundesive  te  medha, vendi  ku  mund  te  gjesh  veten paga mesatare 14 $ ora. Por  kur  njen  ketu  (te  pakten  une u  bera  4 muaj e  gjysem ), mundesite  harroi se  nuk  eshte  mundesi nje  takim jo  frytdhens ne  zyren  e  punes, dhe  une  qe  jam  inxhinier  mjedisi profesionin  tim  e  shoh shume  larg dhe  ate  pagen  14 $ ora  do  ta   shohesh  ketu  eshte  14 apo 7 (duke  mos  perfshire taksat ). Dhe  per  burokracine kety  i  merr  sot ne tel dhe  takimin e  ke me e aferta pas 20  ditesh. Por gjeja  me  e  keqe eshte nse  semureni muajt  e  pare.  
Eksperiece  personale.
nje  dite  me  kapi  nje  dhimbje  barku, shkoj  ne spitalin  Viktoria  qendra  universitare  Mccgill , me  lane te  prisja  6  ore  si  qen,20 00-0230 dhe  vjen  mjeku nje  japonez  i  ndyre i thashe  per shqetesimim vuri  doren  , beri  nje test  gjaku, dhe  pas  2  oresh  e tjera thote  cdo  gje  eshte  OK eshte  dhimbje  muskulare. 
pas  nje jave  kisha perseri dhimbje dhe  shkova  ne CSSl amulanca  e lagjes dhe  per  te  marre aty  takim  me mjekun sipas qeverise  kanadeze  u dashkan  jo  me  pak  se  2 jave ,pas  2    javesh  shkoj  te  mjeku, i  cili me adreson  nj  takim  te  nje mjek  specialiste pas 25 DITESH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.  Dhe sot  ne  momentin  qe  une  po shkruaj pas nje  jave do  shkoj  te  bej  nje  radio grafi. Pra dy  muaj !
 A  ndodh kjo  gje  ne Shqiperi , pergjgjen besoj  e dini vete. Dhe  sikur  te  mos   mjaftoje  kjo spitali Viktoria  me  sjell  nje  fature 362 $ per  viziten qe  bera. Atehere per  cfar  u  dashkam une qe  te  flas  mire  per  Kanadane ?. Per shtepine  100 vjecare  ku  banoj ? . Natyrisht  ka dhe gjera te  bukura por  te  gjitha ato qe  thuhen  ne Shqipri  per  Kanadane    jane  mashtrime    per  per  te  marre  ketu  inteligjencen  shqiptare (dhe  jo  vetem  shqiptare) Kanadaja  ka  nevoje  per  krah pune te  shkolluar, sepse perqindja me  e madhe e  kanadezeve  punojne  ne  USA.
Dhe  pytjes pse  une  nuk  kthhem  ne  Shqiperi, A  me  rikthen  dot  njeri  mua  ne  vendin  tim  te  punes qe   ma  zune  qe  nje  muaj para se  te  ikja ?  Po parate  qe  kam  harxhuar per te ardhur dhe qe  po  jetoj  ketu mos  do  mi  kpompensoj  gje  qeveria  kanadeze ?

----------


## EDVIR

une per vete sapo kam ardhur ne kanada dhe te them te veteten eshte nje zhgenjim i vertet . e vetmja arsye per te cilen qendroj eshte se ndoshta mbas 4-5 viteve ekziston mundesia e nenshtetesise , po po e mora ate nenshtetesi veshtire se me kap dita tjeter ne kanada . persa i perket pyetjes qe bere kete shoket e mi ketej thone qe duhet ti lavderosh tu besh qefin  se kanadaja keshtu kanadaja ashtu etj...  imagjino se per cdo gje qe te blesh do paguash taksa [kontribut per shtetin kanades ] dhe mos harro qirane e shtepise 1000 dollare [them nje shpi qe ja vlen ku te banosh jo bodrume] dhe nje dhome me kuzhine . 
 me keto nuk  dua te largaj nga kanadaja nga ana tjeter kush punon ne te zeze edhe ben dicka .
bye !!!

----------


## XimiD

Po  more mik  po  hajde  thuaja  shqiptareve  keto ! E  dine  fushe  me  lule ! NUk  e dinne  qe  te  gjithe ketu  rrine  vetem  per  ate  cop  pashaporte, dhe  pastaj  te  gjith  tja  kercasin  ku  ti  doje qejfi  vetem  ne  Kanada jo  me.  Dimri  filloi  sot  ne 28 tetor  dhe  sipas gojedhenave mbaron  ne 30 prill !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## DEBATIKU

djema para 7 muajsh po te me pyesnin edhe une do te krijoja kanadane ne baze te enrave te mij kanadaja e mundesive etj etj budallalleqe si keto .Isha ne greqi benja nje pune e shume qef erdha ne kanada bej dy pune e pak gjume dhe jam 22 dmth per nja 10 vjet e shikoj veten pa gjume dhe me tre pune.


po sic e kam thene 100 vitet e para jane te veshtira ne kanada pastaj mesohesh

----------


## Prototype

:buzeqeshje:  te uroj fat o lal e di ti te kam xhan  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## EDVIR

kta shker...... kanadezesh me kishin lane takim per ne 7 te nadjes ne emmigation office edhe me lanen me prit aty si qen tan diten deri ne 2 aftenoon , shyqyr qe kryva pun aty ka ora 4 masdite , pa ma e bukra asht kur shkoj me marr pay cheque - un 
ku nana jeme mi kishin nal 350 dollar taksa !!!

----------


## Henri

Per taksat une nuk ankohem. Normalisht nuk funksionon shtet pa taksa. Per burokracite? Hiqja vetes me mire. Eshe tmerr sa leter (me firma e vula) kam grumbulluar keto pese vjet ne Kanada. 

Sa per sistemin shendetesor, eshte berrnut. Mentaliteti qe e mban popullin ketu urte eshte kenaqesia se sistemi shendetesor eshte falas; i pasuri dhe i varfri vene tek i njejti doktor!!! Ne realitet, i pasuri thjesht kalon kufirin dhe i shpenzon leket ne Amerike, para se te prese 4-5 muaj per nje operim per kancer ne mushkeri! Nderkohe, mjeket (qe paguhen nga shteti) ose ia fusin me norme, mbushin numrin ditor te pacienteve, ose e marrin me nge, se fundi fundit njesoj paguhen. 
Kanadaja sa vjen e po bie nga rradhitjet si nje nga vendet me mireqenie me te larta ne bote. Aresyeja kryesore pse ekonomia mbahet akoma eshte natyra qe i ka falur toka aq te shumta e qe pjellin dicka edhe pa vene njeri dore mbi to. Plus qe ka vetem nje popullsi prej rreth 33 milionesh. 
Hej kujdes ju nga Toronto, se nja 4 hqiptare e kane vrare veten keto 2 vjetet e fundit ne Toronto nga depresioni. 
Letrat, vetem letrat... dhe sistemi i shkolles, falas fare pothuaj!

----------


## DEBATIKU

> _Postuar më parë nga Henri_ 
> *
> Hej kujdes ju nga Toronto, se nja 4 hqiptare e kane vrare veten keto 2 vjetet e fundit ne Toronto nga depresioni. 
> Letrat, vetem letrat... dhe sistemi i shkolles, falas fare pothuaj!*


mos ki merak o henri se ne kemi forumin e shprehim depresjonin ketej po te kemi veme andej nga dogana  :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## EDVIR

poo pse  o lal une do punoj per me majte cdo bethe zezaku qe shkon me marr well-fair !!!!

----------


## XimiD

Po  mer  plak  Ti  ,  une , te gjithe  per  zezakun (qe  sic  thote  nje  shoku  im  ketu ) gjyshi i  te  cilit  eshte  shitur per  3  dollare  si  skllav  ketu !  ,prandaj shif  e  boj  sajo  naj  gjo  qe te  kapesh  dhe ti  naj  asistence !

----------


## EDVIR

per ate shkova sot ne banke edhe me tha kur ti marresh dokumentat[sin cekun e well-fairit edhe nanji bills] hajde ktu se ta hapim ne karten

----------


## Kiki

Olandleli ti kot po pytse ti e ke ndare mendjen me ardhe ,keshtu qe eja ta shohesh ta hashe ate qe kemi ngrene te gjithe .mgjth po pate ca leke me mire investoi ne Shqip se atje behet leku tani ,se ketej ka per ti honger govermenti dhe s'ke per ti kap dot kure .Shoket etu dhe te mi po te thone qe sa te marim ate cop me nder pasaporte dhe .....po une kam 7 muaj dhe nate per nate qaje dhe sa kam vendosur akoma do te arij te prse dot per pasp apo jo?
Ku ka si Ev qefin qe behet andej forgetit here.Pale po te jesh me ndonje beby te vogel me qenese po thoua me familjen ,eh...s'kam c'te them me pare por po te ngushelloj qe vetem nuk vdes,kjo is e sigurt....nbejse ti do te veish por pas 4a 5 vjetesh Ev do ti bashkoje kufijte e ene Shq do te behete dhe ne na rrofshin letrat ne vendin ku dhe arinjte kane ftote...eh mallkuar kush na i morri mente dhe erdhem ...
Anyway ,take it easy....
perzemersisht ,e di qe nuk na kupton por sh shpejt do na japesh te drejte.

----------


## landleli

E kuptoj shume mire qe eshte e veshtire dhe e rende. por per fat te keq njeriu po nuk e provoi vete nuk e beson plotesisht ate qe thone te tjeret. e une ju besoj te gjithe juve por tani qe jam ne prag te vizes (pas intervistes me sukses dhe vizites mjekesore) nuk mund te kthehem kaq lehte mbrapsht.
pa dyshim ju jetoni realitetin e vertete e fjalet tuaja jane pasqyrimi i plote i problemeve, vuajtjeve dhe preokupimeve tuaja. une desha te di diçka edhe per gjerat pozitive te kanadase: komunitetin shqiptar, shoket studente, bashkepunimi me njeri-tjetrin apo te tjera te mira qe ju keni hasur e jua kane bere me te lehte jeten tuaj mergimtare  

pershendetje

landleli

----------

abica (08-10-2013)

----------

